# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Assistive technology >  LEA (Lean Empowering Assistant), personal assistive robot, Jonker-Makis Robotics, The Hage, Netherlands

## Airicist

Developer - Jonker-Makis Robotics

Home page - jonkermakisrobotics.com/lea

facebook.com/leabyrcs

instagram.com/leabyrcs

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 10, 2015

----------


## Airicist

LEA a robot in the form of a walking aid

Published on Jul 10, 2017




> Our product manager Fabian Mulder demonstrates LEA at AHA Summit on active healthy ageing in Brussels.

----------


## Airicist

Meet LEA - Robot сare systems

Опубліковано 10 вер. 2017 р.




> Care organisation TanteLouise tells about start of LEA pilot with geratric rehabilitation and dementia patients. LEA is a personal care assistant for rehabilitation and care settings.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jun 27, 2018

----------

